# Hayden Panettiere/Claire Bennett (Heroes) Sig



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I know its not MMA but...

I made three variants of this banner, i like it, but i wanna know what you guys thought, any of you guys can have use it, just post and i'll resize it for you.

*V1
*









*V2* 









*V3*


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not sure who she is, but I'd really like for her to have my babies.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

First one. 

The picture of her in the middle makes me want her to sit on my face.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

first one looks best


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hayden Panettiere.......so sexy.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

She's pretty, too bad she was born without a brain.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll go with the first one but if you make the stock in the 3rd one stand out more, I'll go with that.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

lol @ the video, surprisingly funny.

Cheers Plazz and Steph... will have a go at making the image stand out.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yup, I like the first one the best.


----------

